# AEW Dynamite June 18 never back down edition



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So they're still not even going to try? Sigh.

That interview will be interesting if Andrade references JR saying his greatest achievement is living with Charlotte Flair. 





*


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> We have orange cassidy vs caesar bonini. Can orange bounce back from such a crushing defeat at DON 2021 or will he hail caesar?
> 
> Insert graphic here
> 
> ...


One edit: Scorpio and Page are known as The Men of the Year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> One edit: Scorpio and Page are known as The Men of the Year.


Thank you 

@The Legit DMD its a better card than recent weeks dude.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

AEW writers' room:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So they're still not even going to try? Sigh.
> 
> That interview will be interesting if Andrade references JR saying his greatest achievement is living with Charlotte Flair.
> 
> ...


JRs more savage than Cornette at times. Lmaooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> JRs more savage than Cornette at times. Lmaooo


*Monotone burials are amusing. *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish the interview with Jr & Andrade was "live" so i could hear Jim call him by Adrian or some other name and mess it up lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

That doesn't look like an appealing card at all.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Bad card often means more promo/story segments. Which I'm all for.

Edit: JR is absolutely spot on. I have the same feeling about Andrade. Good worker but just another guy. He needs to find himself and do it soon.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

If Hager beats Wardlow clean then they may as well disband the Pinnacle.

I don’t care if it furthers the bigger storyline or evens up their personal score to 1-1, there is no upside to Hager in 2021 and Wardlow is a future star and cannot take a loss to Hager and remain a big deal.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That doesn't look like an appealing card at all.


It's probably because they know nobody is going to watch at 10 PM on a Friday night. That's literally the worst time slot ever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> If Hager beats Wardlow clean then they may as well disband the Pinnacle.
> 
> I don’t care if it furthers the bigger storyline or evens up their personal score to 1-1, there is no upside to Hager in 2021 and Wardlow is a future star and cannot take a loss to Hager and remain a big deal.


To be fair, does Warldow have experience in MMA? Its an MMA match,right?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Weak card. As usual. Too many people who should be on Dark, and the inevitable "Elite"



Chan Hung said:


> To be fair, does Warldow have experience in MMA? Its an MMA match,right?


Not actual MMA, but allegedly he does have some experience in what´s typically used in MMA. Boxing and Jujitsu.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> To be fair, does Warldow have experience in MMA? Its an MMA match,right?


Is it really an MMA match? It’s a bit late to push that angle now isn’t it, Hager (a real fighter) has already been on the roster for over a year and a half and has lost every big fight he’s been in against people who aren’t real fighters.

In a kayfabe world what are the in ring rule differences between MMA and Wrestling? Genuine question


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Is it really an MMA match? It’s a bit late to push that angle now isn’t it, Hager (a real fighter) has already been on the roster for over a year and a half and has lost every big fight he’s been in against people who aren’t real fighters.
> 
> In a kayfabe world what are the in ring rule differences between MMA and Wrestling? Genuine question


Legal in MMA but not pro wrestling: closed fists, choke holds

Legal in pro wrestling but not MMA: piledrivers, downward elbows, kicks/knees to the head of a grounded opponent, coming off the top rope, fighting outside the ring


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Outside of maybe Hager and Wardlow the card is incredibly dull and does nothing but stroke the evp egos. 

The Bucks aren’t drawing shit and at least with acclaimed and ftr you could give the television audience something new. FTR haven’t had a proper tag team match in ages and the acclaimed haven’t won a match on TV since January. 

Cody has been horrendous since the pandemic and no one on this planet will ever give a single fuck about the nightmare factory or QTs gang.

This company desperately needs a booking team that doesn't also double as an on screen talent. 

At least TNA didn’t have multiple Jeff Jarretts (who could wrestle circles around any of the EVPs) running around.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Legal in MMA but not pro wrestling: *closed fists, choke holds*
> 
> Legal in pro wrestling but not MMA: piledrivers, downward elbows, kicks/knees to the head of a grounded opponent, coming off the top rope, fighting outside the ring


Maybe those were the traditional wrestling rules, but I´ll just remind you about Big Show´s WMD finisher. A closed fist knockout punch. Undertakers Triangle choke, Zigglers sleeper hold.. Or the MANY other choke hold moves.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an awful card. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is why AEW should NOT announce weak cards. It kills the buzz for anticipation. I guess they never learn.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> This is why AEW should NOT announce weak cards. It kills the buzz for anticipation. I guess they never learn.


It's a self fulfilling prophecy too. If you do weak, boring cards every time you think the number is going to drop significantly, be it a drinking holiday or a simple night/time change, people are going to catch that pattern and won't be worried if they miss it or have other plans. If you're making a TV show, you _want_ people to worry about missing episodes. I know that sounds a bit cold, but it is what it is.

Having an Andrade surprise was a good idea, but I think he needed a match with someone high up on the card that very same night (I also would have kept him away from other ex-WWE talents at first but, oh well). That way, people who skipped that ep go "well fuck, turns out they're not half-assing these late night Friday eps, I'll find a way to catch the next one live". Instead, they got jobber cards and were justified in their choice to do something else.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Penelope vs Julia Hart added. Meh, this is a Dark match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What's this big deal about Julia Hart?? They seem to be strapping a rocket to her already. She's nowhere near TV ready yet. Good to see Penelope Ford back though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> It's a self fulfilling prophecy too. If you do weak, boring cards every time you think the number is going to drop significantly, be it a drinking holiday or a simple night/time change, people are going to catch that pattern and won't be worried if they miss it or have other plans. If you're making a TV show, you _want_ people to worry about missing episodes. I know that sounds a bit cold, but it is what it is.
> 
> Having an Andrade surprise was a good idea, but I think he needed a match with someone high up on the card that very same night (I also would have kept him away from other ex-WWE talents at first but, oh well). That way, people who skipped that ep go "well fuck, turns out they're not half-assing these late night Friday eps, I'll find a way to catch the next one live". Instead, they got jobber cards and were justified in their choice to do something else.


Well i would rather them hype up general people there than weak matches lol. Least people may tune in to see what happens next.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Well i would rather them hype up general people there than weak matches lol. Least people may tune in to see what happens next.


Oh yeah, they should stop revealing the card either way


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like a one match show. The Cage fight should be hyped but not really interested in much else on here except the Trios match and the Andrade interview. The video package last week was slick.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> What's this big deal about Julia Hart?? They seem to be strapping a rocket to her already. She's nowhere near TV ready yet. Good to see Penelope Ford back though.


Julia is extremely green but also she is an excellent athlete and she's hot. The reality is, this will probably be like a 3 minute squash match, so it doesn't really matter. Perhaps it's a TNT mandate to feature younger people on the show to make Dynamite more appealing to younger audiences. Julia is only 19.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I just noticed they're doing the fake MMA stuff Scott Steiner did in 2000 for a couple of months.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

It's true. When you broadcast that you're throwing the card away because you expect a shit can rating, even fewer people tune in. This is how you keep bleeding audience. This week might be under 400k, and the July 7 return to Wed could have only 700-800k because they have put on such a skid mark of a show in front of the core audience for a month. For AEW, it would have been better to just take the month off tv instead of throwing up all over yourself in front of half your fans.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks like a decent card except for a few matches/people I personally never ever watch. Andrade interview should be cool. If Hager vs Wardlow is happening, then I'm definitely watching and undoubtedly that's gonna be the main event right?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The aew mindset is so hilarious

We dont have our perfect time slot? Perfect occasion? Something else is on tv? Well FUCK it i guess were just going to phone it in again!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Julia is extremely green but also she is an excellent athlete and she's hot. The reality is, this will probably be like a 3 minute squash match, so it doesn't really matter. Perhaps it's a TNT mandate to feature younger people on the show to make Dynamite more appealing to younger audiences. Julia is only 19.


Julia seems like a good choice for that.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Legal in MMA but not pro wrestling: closed fists, choke holds
> 
> Legal in pro wrestling but not MMA: piledrivers, downward elbows, kicks/knees to the head of a grounded opponent, coming off the top rope, fighting outside the ring





yeahright2 said:


> Maybe those were the traditional wrestling rules, but I´ll just remind you about Big Show´s WMD finisher. A closed fist knockout punch. Undertakers Triangle choke, Zigglers sleeper hold.. Or the MANY other choke hold moves.


I fear they’ve added the MMA stipulation to protect Wardlow in his loss which is stupid because everybody knows that Wardlow is a beast with future potential and Hager isn’t. Losing to Hangman (future face of company) and Cody (top of cage moonsault) is acceptable, losing to Hager who has done nothing since day 1 and has nothing to offer going forward isn’t.

You can’t protect everybody, all the time. You have to break a few eggs to make an omelette.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd expect Hager to win. He's unbeaten in MMA so the worked shoot match seems designed to (finally) give him a meaningful win while trying to protect Wardlow. Wardlow does have boxing and jujutsu in his background, so won't be a fish out of water.

My guess is the match will be presented like those on GCW Bloodsport. Ultra stiff like nothing seen before in AEW, potentially hardway juice.

However... if Hager winning that is the case, I'd hope it sets up a round three between them which Wardlow wins. Hager can only go so far (AEW could probably squeeze another world title shot out of him), but the sky is the limit for Wardlow.

I wonder if the endgame for Pinnacle vs. IC will be another 5 v. 5 match (losing faction disbands) or all these sub-plots (Jericho vs. MJF, Sammy vs. Spears, Wardlow vs. Hager, FTR vs. PNP) having blowoff matches on one night.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I'd expect Hager to win. He's unbeaten in MMA so the worked shoot match seems designed to (finally) give him a meaningful win while trying to protect Wardlow. Wardlow does have boxing and jujutsu in his background, so won't be a fish out of water.
> 
> My guess is the match will be presented like those on GCW Bloodsport. Ultra stiff like nothing seen before in AEW, potentially hardway juice.
> 
> ...


Do you know what would really get Wardlow over, if he tapped out an unbeaten MMA fighter. That’s how you build stars.

They can’t just push Hager as an unbeaten MMA fighter now because it suits them as he’s already choked on the big stage several times, has been goofing around in bubbly bunch and has sold for jobbers and let them eliminate him from battle royals.

This whole feud should‘ve been to put the Pinnacle over as the top faction in AEW. Tully said when you’re in the pinnacle you’re at the top, the top of what exactly:

Top of AEW title scene - No
Top of TNT title scene - No
Top of tag title scene - No
Top of women’s title scene - No
Top stable in AEW - No, they have a 50% win ratio since inception, have struggled to overcome a faction who’ve achieved nothing in 18 months and have 2 titles (World/Tag) less than the elite.

The pinnacle are the top of nothing. Just a group of guys who (minus spears) should be at the top but aren’t EVPs or have the pull of Jericho.

P.S. This is not a personal dig at you as your reasoning would make sense if Hager was booked properly, he hasn’t been though and neither have the pinnacle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Legal in MMA but not pro wrestling: closed fists, choke holds
> 
> Legal in pro wrestling but not MMA: piledrivers, downward elbows, kicks/knees to the head of a grounded opponent, coming off the top rope, fighting outside the ring


Big difference is I think rope breaks on subs in pro-rasslin and you can sub an opponent against the cage in MMA.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if the endgame for Pinnacle vs. IC will be another 5 v. 5 match (losing faction disbands) or all these sub-plots (Jericho vs. MJF, Sammy vs. Spears, Wardlow vs. Hager, FTR vs. PNP) having blowoff matches on one night.


I suspect the latter. It's been reversed booked. I think it ultimately culminates with Max Friedman vs Chris Jericho one-on-one match. But they could get there in interesting ways and have a IC vs Pinnacle round-robin tournament type set-up where they all face each other in singles and tag and trio's matches for points. Then in the end you have it a tie which leads to the booking of a winner take all match between Jericho and MJF.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

so its on sunday morning in OZ, i cant keep up


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll be honest, I kind of feel like MJF did before his promo about the Pinnacle vs. IC feud still going. I'm just tired really. I'm not passionately for it or against it, right now it's just there for me. I'm sure we'll still get good matches out of it but the angle has been going on since last year, these 2 teams have fighting now for 3 months, and they've already done the 2 big team matches. And now they're going into the 1 on 1 and 2 on 2 matches. It just seems so backwards and the feud has this feeling of "what can they really do now"?

Like, I would have loved to have seen PnP vs. FTR in a good ol' classic tag team wrestling match. But at this point, where they've tried to kill each other for 3 months now, how do you possibly just have a normal match?

I will say Wardlow made good points during his promo. I mean when you think about it, the guy who's the babyface, Hager, lost to Wardlow clean in a normal wrestling match, and now wants to face him again but this time in a match where Hager has the advantage. I mean, for the babyface to do that it's kind of a bitch move, lol.

And considering MJF ran down Sammy before challenging Chris, I would assume MJF would beat Chris to lead to MJF vs. Sammy as the big blow off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Main event for the return to Wednesday will be announced this week.

I wonder if it'll be a big debut win for Andrade? I'd consider debuting him against Fenix. The Misterio vs. Andrade series was incredible and I could see him having similar chemistry with Fenix.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405129872356356102


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Penelope vs Julia Hart added. Meh, this is a Dark match.


Yes and no. It is if Julia is jobbing. Penny needs something to do though, and maybe Blonds and Kip involve themselves. How much longer is Kip out. Storyline Blonds doing something to Kip here that then has him scouting for a tag partner to give him something to do on camera while he's out. Sabian is too buried on the singles roster even when he comes back - regardless of an eventual hard fought loss against Miro. I wouldn't mind Sabian and Ogogo together even - gamer geek and the bronze medal Olympian boxer. Also Ogogo vs Miro down the line does interest me.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Main event for the return to Wednesday will be announced this week.
> 
> I wonder if it'll be a big debut win for Andrade? I'd consider debuting him against Fenix. The Misterio vs. Andrade series was incredible and I could see him having similar chemistry with Fenix.
> 
> ...


Yes, i think it will be against a Latino, because Andrade is saying that he "is the best Latino".


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> This is why AEW should NOT announce weak cards. It kills the buzz for anticipation. I guess they never learn.


Agreed, I probably will skip this week yet again.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, all that I know is that I have "I wont back down" by Tom Petty in my head thanks to the title of this topic.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Did something change with the NBA? I thought they were off Wed until July.

A real main event would be name vs name. In fact, every match should be name vs name.

The backwards booking is just plain and simple breaking all the rules and common sense of writing. Storytelling has rules. You follow the rules. You do things because the rules dictate it. A character dies in a story after a decision they make because that is what the rules tell you. The hero refuses the call because they have to be forced to leave behind their humbleness-- it's the rules. Follow them and you will actually hook the audience. Ignore them, and the audience is going to ask themselves, wtf is this leading to.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> Did something change with the NBA? I thought they were off Wed until July.
> 
> A real main event would be name vs name. In fact, every match should be name vs name.
> 
> The backwards booking is just plain and simple breaking all the rules and common sense of writing. Storytelling has rules. You follow the rules. You do things because the rules dictate it. A character dies in a story after a decision they make because that is what the rules tell you. The hero refuses the call because they have to be forced to leave behind their humbleness-- it's the rules. Follow them and you will actually hook the audience. Ignore them, and the audience is going to ask themselves, wtf is this leading to.


Didn´t Deadpool kinda start with the ending? That was an R-rated action comedy movie. Maybe that´s the AEW inspiration..


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If they have Wardlow lose to Jake fucking Hager then I am truly out. That will be the final straw.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Actually hyped for Hager vs. Wardlow. Their match earlier this year was incredibly fun. This is the first match on Dynamite I'm amped for since the May 12th show with Darby/Miro, Bucks/SCU and Nagata/Mox.

I'm intrigued as to how they will present this. Calling it 'MMA rules' is risky because it's obviously going to be worked. Promotions like Pancrase in the 90s did a great job of making worked matches look real, but it's not easy.

Calling it something else like 'No Holds Barred' would allow it to be more akin to the Bloodsport concept done by GCW. But if there is anything pro wrestling-ish about it, then the whole idea of it being MMA goes out the window.

The IC did promise a 'summer of violence' against the Pinnacle and I expect this to be brutally stiff.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 103044
> 
> 
> Actually hyped for Hager vs. Wardlow. Their match earlier this year was incredibly fun. This is the first match on Dynamite I'm amped for since the May 12th show with Darby/Miro, Bucks/SCU and Nagata/Mox.
> ...


I hope the tone is like The Lion's Den Match between Ken Shamrock and Owen Hart. It's a silly concept, so they should be a bit silly with it


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

It's on Friday again this week? When will it come back to Wednesdays?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> If they have Wardlow lose to Jake fucking Hager then I am truly out. That will be the final straw.


I feel the same, you have to draw the line somewhere and this match is it for me. Wardlow loses clean and I’m out.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> I feel the same, you have to draw the line somewhere and this match is it for me. Wardlow loses clean and I’m out.


Jake Hager never lost a MMA match, that is his sport. How can you think that he will gonna lose this? Of course he will win and tie the rivalry between them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It's on Friday again this week? When will it come back to Wednesdays?


Next week it's on Saturday (8pm) and after it's back to wednesdays


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jake Hager never lost a MMA match, that is his sport. How can you think that he will gonna lose this? Of course he will win and tie the rivalry between them.


Because this is a wrestling show, not an MMA show, and Wardlow is a future star and Hager never has been or will be so Wardlow needs to go over otherwise they are cutting his legs off again.

What’s next, Sammy vs Spears in a 630 splash match which guarantees that Sammy, the babyface, will win because Spears can’t even do the move.

If you have to do a gimmick match that favours the underdog just to try and justify the favourite losing then it’s clear that the favourite shouldn’t be losing in the first place.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t Deadpool kinda start with the ending? That was an R-rated action comedy movie. Maybe that´s the AEW inspiration..


They didn't start with the final battle, but that is a nonlinear film. Flashbacks are only seen in the form of highlights in wrestling.

They are inverting plot points. They are doing blowoff event matches and then the individual matches after the heat is gone. Cage matches come after a rivalry has built for months and there have been shenanigans in title matches. There are no stakes here. Nobody even has the belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice “Road To” episode. Looking forward to that MMA Cage fight tomorrow. Love how AEW is constantly trying different things on their shows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting storytelling here with Dax being shown as to have helped train Brock Anderson. Planting long term seeds here. And then the "Can a Rhodes trust an Anderson" question. 

I liked Darby's explanation of choosing the handicapped match - go after their pride, their ego, when he beats them one-on-two. Darby has to lose here though, or have Sting appear and Darby be pissed as to not wanting the help. 

Hager absolutely needs to win, and I expect him to.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, has it been stated where exactly the Cage Fight will take place? I mean I know everything is taped but did they set up a special cage in Daily's Place? Did they tape it on location at some MMA gym? That's something I'm interested in seeing.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Nice “Road To” episode. Looking forward to that MMA Cage fight tomorrow. Love how AEW is constantly trying different things on their shows.


If I want to watch MMA, I'll watch UFC


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> If I want to watch MMA, I'll watch UFC


Good for you, I’m sure you’ll still be watching Dynamite though


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Julia Hart vs Penelope Ford added to the show.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Good for you, I’m sure you’ll still be watching Dynamite though


Nah, card looks awful and it's Friday night


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Nah, card looks awful and it's Friday night


I can't watch on Friday nights either, I just watch the replay on Saturday morning with a hot coffee like most everyone else is probably doing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Admittedly, it is nice that when Friday gets here I have Dynamite to look forward to. Like today. Still want them to get back on Wednesdays as soon as possible though because of the current bad timeslot for them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn this card sucks


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Its appalling how they are using pentagon jr by randomly pairing him up in these random mish mash multi man groups, to then only have some pointless random 3 or man tag matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

When they hell do they go back to Wednesdays? I haven't been able to watch a live show in a month and it's starting to ruin my interest.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> When they hell do they go back to Wednesdays? I haven't been able to watch a live show in a month and it's starting to ruin my interest.


June 30th


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Its appalling how they are using pentagon jr by randomly pairing him up in these random mish mash multi man groups, to then only have some pointless random 3 or man tag matches.


Fenix is out injured again and who knows if PAC is Stateside or not. DT is cursed as a faction at this point. I was very excited about Penta possibly feuding with Cody but that turned out to be a one off match. Penta with Alex Abrehantas could be a upper card player as a singles wrestler.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Julia Hart vs Penelope Ford added to the show.


2 babes i will definitely watch this!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 103044
> 
> 
> Actually hyped for Hager vs. Wardlow. Their match earlier this year was incredibly fun. This is the first match on Dynamite I'm amped for since the May 12th show with Darby/Miro, Bucks/SCU and Nagata/Mox.
> ...


Why not just have a real MMA fight on this one? It's not like the loser would lose any heat. If AEW put one legit MMA fight on each episode I think people would watch. In UFC, losses typically don't hurt anyone's drawing power. The Diaz brothers, or Masvidal for instance can lose a million fights and fans will still want to see them fight because they put on a good show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dizzie said:


> Its appalling how they are using pentagon jr by randomly pairing him up in these random mish mash multi man groups, to then only have some pointless random 3 or man tag matches.


Fenix is hurt.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Will cody be on the show following the brith of his daughter ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gwi1890 said:


> Will cody be on the show following the brith of his daughter ?


To brag about it, possibly. Huge fireworks, elaborate entrance, fanfares and the whole 9 yards. Remember, this is the child that´s gonna bring peace to the world!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Gwi1890 said:


> Will cody be on the show following the brith of his daughter ?


It was taped 3 weeks ago.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> It was taped 3 weeks ago.


Okay.. So next week then


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Okay.. So next week then


Then he only returns July 7th in Miami in that strap match agains QT, i think. 🤔


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs Hager in the octagon to start!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know "Its Friday Night and you know what that means" doesn't really make sense when your show is normally not on Friday nights.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good start. Lets see if this can impress. Usually Hager matches are boring.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Is the cage fight first because they've been booking these Friday Night Dynamite episodes in reverse and that would have main evented? Or is that just directly done to compete with the Hell in a Cell match over in the other company?

Or is that just for setup reasons? Since this build is more elaborate than I expected.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is that guy tapping them down? They are almost naked, what would they be hiding?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Is the cage fight first because they've been booking these Friday Night Dynamite episodes in reverse and that would have main evented? Or is that just directly done to compete with the Hell in a Cell match over in the other company?
> 
> Or is that just for setup reasons? Since this build is more elaborate than I expected.


I'm assuming trying (hoping) to grab any Smackdown audience beginning hour 1.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Basically this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow kind of needs to win right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hager should logically win this though.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Aubrey being the ref for this match is dumb. They should use their other male ref for this. Female refs don’t do male mma fights


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

LMAO a worked MMA fight?

This company has reached new lows


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is going 3 rounds, my prediction.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This is being shot like an actual MMA fight would be, I'll give them that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

anonymous9437 said:


> LMAO a worked MMA fight?
> 
> This company has reached new lows


It may be pretty bad for you, but you want to know what's worse? Seeing magic and a puppet on the other channel.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

anonymous9437 said:


> LMAO a worked MMA fight?
> 
> This company has reached new lows


I remember Impact had a belt under similar rules lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So they're doing this as an official match, they're trying to make it feel like MMA, but they don't have judges? Why? Even that stupid Impact Grand Championship idea Corgan did had judges.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not much action so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well at least it's something different


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I legit wish Brock vs Lashley would do an MMA match


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I remember Impact had a belt under similar rules lol.


It wasn't quite MMA rules but yes they had a belt with a round system at one point, The Impact Grand Championship, although later on in the life of the title they just straight up ditched the rounds system and made it a midcard championship until it was officially unified with the World Championship.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I turned it on after reading the comments. The shootings angles for this are very good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is this in front of a big crowd or was this in front the AEW paid fans?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol 😂 Hager has to feel like an idiot for selling a fight he can easily win


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This exposes both guys and makes them look like shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> I turned it on after reading the comments. The shootings angles for this are very good.


I agree. So far shot very well. I'm impressed. Maybe AEW should just do MMA just kidding.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Legit laughed at the superman punch off the cage. 

come on


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol 😂 Hager has to feel like an idiot for selling a fight he can easily win


Hager has the experience and would win if this was legit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd sounds muffled or fake, almost Thunderdome-ish.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The problem though is the punches from Wardlow while Hager is on the ground look weak as hell.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is ridiculous. I love it! This AEW octagon looks great. I hope we can do Hager vs Anthony Ogogo in this style some day


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Oracle said:


> Legit laughed at the superman punch off the cage.
> 
> come on


TBH I'm surprised we didn't see it on the other show tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This looks good and legit actually.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at this. Total fuckery


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Man what lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Throwing slow fake punches just makes these guys look stupid if they are doing an mma angle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

told you guys, this would go 3 rounds.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow dominated, Hager won. Exactly as I expected.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nevermind 2 rounds wow i was wrong.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Throwing slow fake punches just makes these guys look stupid if they are doing an mma angle


Agreed. Those are the low point.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So was this taped months in advanced? I can't help but notice they have the two tunnel setup and they haven't done that since they went back to having more crowds. (Hell it looked super weird having the empty fan section on the stage during Omega/Moose at Against All Odds)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crowd may not see this type of match as they are on the ground in an MMA cage, unless they have it on the screens.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow jobbing to this low midcard goof was a bad call.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

loss doesnt make wardlow look bad though, this was not his turf. hager had more to lose here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hager wins


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck off.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This match completely fell apart when it came to the worked punches, and WTF Hager wins!?


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

As a huge UFC fan I’m utterly embarrassed to be watching this garbage

If it was a sanctioned shoot, then I’d be all for it 100%

I bet the pro wrestling fans that don’t watch MMA think this actually looked good

Tony Khan has lost his fucking mind


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They tried, but shouldn't do that again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AFTER BIRTH TIME


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, I will give them credit for trying something interesting here. The camerawork was good but the punches on the ground looked awful. And of course the booker of the year is booking so the wrong guy went over.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah visually it looked good but it just came across so fake.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Snap, Dean Malenko got ass kicked.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, Malenko and Jericho! 2004 holds between them!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is truly the lowest form of life and I love it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Showtime Sammy? Not a bad gimimick JR


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does Excalibur sound better now during the promo than regular announcing? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I didn’t know Dean Malenko has Parkinson’s


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This new Kaz is more interesting than SCU Kaz.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> loss doesnt make wardlow look bad though, this was not his turf. hager had more to lose here.


The optic of Wardlow, who should be a future star, losing to an undercard jobber to the stars is a bad look. It makes Wardlow look bad. They should be booking Wardlow like WWE did Batista in 03 and 04


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is a human clown frog behind these guys?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock better enjoy that hair for the next few years...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Wingmen…what is that a jobber stable


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Legit laughed at the superman punch off the cage.
> 
> come on


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So do you think they're just going to out that as edited and switch over to the actual ring? Or do you think they'll just wrestle in an MMA cage tonight?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The commentary made it sound like Wardlow vs Hager III will happen. They should make it Last Man Standing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Is this a taped show or live?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Is this a taped show or live?


Definitely taped and only extras in the crowd


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Taz is such a good talker


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Hobbs on the undercard of Kenny vs Jungle Boy. Next week is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> The optic of Wardlow, who should be a future star, losing to an undercard jobber to the stars is a bad look. It makes Wardlow look bad. They should be booking Wardlow like WWE did Batista in 03 and 04


Nope. The optic of Wardlow losing perhaps in a regular match yes. But losing to Hager isn't bad, Hager is considerably very good in MMA for the short run he's had. He's undefeated at the moment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Reminds me of 2:14


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here for Darby*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Trophies said:


> The Wingmen…what is that a jobber stable


The wingmen are the best jobber stable.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

somerandomfan said:


> So do you think they're just going to out that as edited and switch over to the actual ring? Or do you think they'll just wrestle in an MMA cage tonight?


Shoutout to the amazingly fast ring crew to disassemble an MMA cage and assemble a wrestling ring in only a few minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This new Kaz is more interesting than SCU Kaz.


Not as bland.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Shoutout to the amazingly fast ring crew to disassemble an MMA cage and assemble a wrestling ring in only a few minutes.


It's amazing. Matt Hardy had to be behind it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Nope. The optic of Wardlow losing perhaps in a regular match yes. But losing to Hager isn't bad, Hager is considerably very good in MMA for the short run he's had. He's undefeated at the moment.


Jake Hager has beaten out of shape middle aged plumbers in his brief MMA career. He's done nothing noteworthy in the sport. The dude Batista beat on the regional scene in his late 40s was more credible than anyone Hager has beaten


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Nope. The optic of Wardlow losing perhaps in a regular match yes. But losing to Hager isn't bad, Hager is considerably very good in MMA for the short run he's had. He's undefeated at the moment.


No Hager isn't considered good, he's considered a guy with little upside crushing cans.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

My TNT feed went dead for like 2 minutes lol back now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> No Hager isn't considered good, he's considered a guy with little upside crushing cans.


Are you talking in MMA? Because in wrestling i can see that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Darby Allin needs the title for people to care about him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Are you talking in MMA? Because in wrestling i can see that.


In MMA, in MMA he's considered a guy with little upside crushing cans because he has somewhat of a name in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan Page is hella good. What was that match similar to this that Darby had last year? Was it vs. Jericho/Sammy where he nearly beat them?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I feel like Darby Allin needs the title for people to care about him


I prefer underdog Darby. But then again maybe you are right


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone explain, why are 2 people taking on Darby? Where is Sting? Is he asleep already?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone explain, why are 2 people taking on Darby? Where is Sting? Is he asleep already?


Page and Scorpio said he only won because of Sting, they'd beat him and anybody else

Darby said fuck that I'll beat you alone


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a sick Deathdrop by Darby


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Page and Scorpio said he only won because of Sting, they'd beat him and anybody else
> 
> Darby said fuck that I'll beat you alone


Oh okay makes sense.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

a worked mma fight is the dumbest thing ive ever seen


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

So yeah it was basically raw underground and hager won like we all knew he would setting up the rubber match that wardlow will win.

I've never been a fan of this stuff its impossible to make the strikes come off as real and like in raw underground you got guys getting finished by punches, kicks, knees,etc when in wrestling matches they take a plethora of strikes and are unphased.

Having wrestlers in mma matches just point to how wrestling is not real. 


The only way a bout like this could work is between 2 grapplers and you have alot of wrestling and jujitsu exchanges ending in a submission. That being said for what it was it was done well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Nice coffin drop false finish *


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> My TNT feed went dead for like 2 minutes lol back now


Me too. It has happened a few times tonight. It has been frozen now for the past 3 minutes or so.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was really good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

drougfree said:


> a worked mma fight is the dumbest thing ive ever seen


I'm guessing all the people aren't aware of RAW UNDERGROUND lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OMG HIS FACE HITTING THAT POLE 😳😫😱😱*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Some good spots there


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is happening? My TNT has been frozen for about 5 minutes now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty good match. Darby losing makes sense. I'm curious to see Brock wrestle, see how good, or bad it goes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't really get Darby but why is one of your top guys jobbing to these two nerds right after he just lost a big title match?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, can Ethan and Scorpio fuck off now? These 50/50 feuds do nothing for anyone.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is officially the last pandemic era Dynamite since it's fans every week from next week.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm guessing all the people aren't aware of RAW UNDERGROUND lol


To be fair that was also trying to be worked MMA, so it still fits in that dumbest thing ever category.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Visually OC looks like a dweeb compared to Cesar.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha, thats hilarious. Giving him a makeover. Fake tan and all


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Standlander is considerably bigger than OC, lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This show is unwatchable for me tonight. TNT keeps freezing for like 5 minutes or longer at a time. I missed most of the Darby match because TNT was frozen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Just a comedy match this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol the wingmen are entertaining


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonny Kiss should join this group. He could train them tips on makeup, may make some interesting TV


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Me too. It has happened a few times tonight. It has been frozen now for the past 3 minutes or so.


I switched to the app and it’s working fine there. Maybe it’s a cable issue


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


HAHAHA. I kind of like that gimmick, to makeover people like that in the middle of a match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingmen should replace Dark Order for a bit as the Dynamite job squad IMO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kenny might as well offer Jungle Boy a "Sissy Boy Slap Fight" :-D


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

There’s very little storyline progression on these Friday night dynamites.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jungle Boy is so monotone and boring. He's just not top guy material. *


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega wanting to go all up in a man ass. Of course.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He should have applied makeup to him lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jungle Boy is so monotone and boring. He's just not top guy material. *


Agreed. Talks monotone almost stonerish, there's already Darby doing that. Jungle Boy needs a mouthpiece.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bunny, what a hottie.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Darby losing to these never will be's is dumb as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate these long Cody entrances


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Christian is…in a cage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Brock is more out of shape than i thought. Lets see how he is though in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> So Christian is…in a cage.


Yep, they need to page Dallas or Hangman Page to help Cage out of the Cage asap.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nick Comoratto is the dude out of all these guys that is remotely interesting and it’s due to his look. The other guys are sleep inducing…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont pull whatever Brock has left on top Solo, leave the hair alone! LOL


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, they need to page Dallas or Hangman Page to help Cage out of the Cage asap.


Or maybe Brian can turn face tonight, it'd be a good deed as a face if Cage gets Cage out of the cage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far not impressed at all with Brock.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really think AEW has too many guys on the roster when people like Brock Anderson and QT get TV time


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This kid has no business on TV lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pulling a guy like Brock's hair, where is barely hanging in there seems particularly rude


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brock is as dull or worse than Curtis Axel. Not into him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah this kid has no business being on tv, he's green as fuck and tbh he has an awkward looking body.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Pulling a guy like Brock's hair, where is barely hanging in there seems particularly rude


It's pretty amusing, guys first match and the first thing the damn heel does is grab whatever hair left is on top of his head, haha


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. Talks monotone almost stonerish, there's already Darby doing that. Jungle Boy needs a mouthpiece.


Jungle boy, since he’s doing a Tarzan gimmick, really needs a sexy Jane to manage him and talk for him. There’s gotta be some eye candy that can talk that they could find to put with him


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this kid has no business being on tv, he's green as fuck and tbh he has an awkward looking body.


Awkward looking body is being kind….dude looks like a fan they pulled out of the crowd to wrestle.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Greenness aside, Brock did inherit one thing from his father, the ability to look 15-20 years older than he actually is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this kid aint got it right now ,he's green as fuck and tbh he has an awkward looking body.


At this stage, they should have just brought in Ken Anderson instead of Brock Anderson lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Awkward looking body is being kind….dude looks like a fan they pulled out of the crowd to wrestle.


Yep. Looks like a poor fan given a charity try as a wrestler.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tag rules matter only in Cody matches


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First segment I've lost interest in. This feud has nothing going for it and Arn's boy isn't going to change that. Dustin should have Cody's role and this whole thing should be on Elevation and Dark, while Cody does something befitting his status.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, sorry Brock, you belong on Dark. Sorry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is there a Jade segment tonight? I'm about to pack it up.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d rather listen to Max Caster roast these guys than see any of them wrestle again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit, Jake's teeth are whiter than Charlotte Flair's!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man that Jake promo was great.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jake Roberts doesn’t need to talk for Lance Archer….the sooner they end that the better


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’d rather listen to Max Caster roast these guys than see any of them wrestle again


Max has character. 

Andrade looks like a Mexican Roman.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Charlotte never talk this fucker to speak English?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Can’t Charlotte teach this dude some English?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> First segment I've lost interest in. This feud has nothing going for it and Arn's boy isn't going to change that. Dustin should have Cody's role and this whole thing should be on Elevation and Dark, while Cody does something befitting his status.


Cody proving me right: he sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jungle boy, since he’s doing a Tarzan gimmick, really needs a sexy Jane to manage him and talk for him. There’s gotta be some eye candy that can talk that they could find to put with him


That would make sense. But knowing AEW, they'd dress up Marko as Jane.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade and Vickie have a surprise? I wonder if Vickie is a red herring and he'll have a different manager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Can’t Charlotte teach this dude some English?


Apparently not.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He's been in America how long and can't compete two sentences of English? And you wonder why Vince had nothing for him lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Andrade and Vickie have a surprise? I wonder if Vickie is a red herring and he'll have a different manager.


His on screen girlfriend will be Nyla Rose? j/k


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Apparently not.


Maybe Charlotte knows Spanish and that’s how they communicate


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He's been in America how long and can't compete two sentences of English? And you wonder why Vince had nothing for him lol


Might have a point if he didn't have a great mouthpiece in WWE.

His push, like Aleister Black's, was stopped because Vince demoted Heyman from booking and turned RAW into the worst show in history.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman is too good to be with this group


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Visually, Evil Uno looks like shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Hangman is too good to be with this group


Agreed. The group is fucking cringe and awful. Perhaps the worst thing about AEW. 

Penelope, damn hottie.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Penelope Ford can get it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Julia Hart? Is she really related to Bret?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol JR totally lost his train of thought with Penelope's entrance


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that the same Julia Hart from a few weeks ago…could’ve sworn she was a little…um bigger.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Lol JR totally lost his train of thought with Penelope's entrance


He spilled some BBQ sauce when she came out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Julia Hart? Is she really related to Bret?


No


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Julia is AEW's Alexa Bliss i suppose.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Julia Hart is only 19. She doesn’t even turn 20 till November


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> No


Oh okay.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406075987733983238


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Celebrating the worst geek of the group.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406075987733983238


I'm sure Cornette will enjoy that finger pointing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice position Penelope


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Might have a point if he didn't have a great mouthpiece in WWE.
> 
> His push, like Aleister Black's, was stopped because Vince demoted Heyman from booking and turned RAW into the worst show in history.



Doesn't matter. He should be able to speak the language way better than this by now. Hes either stupid or not trying. I could have a 13 year old with a month of Rosetta Stone tapes doing better than that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is a heel Miro trying to get fans to sympathize for a heel Penelope?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

God’s Favorite Champion…I don’t think Vince liked you that much.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“God’s favorite champion”….lol Miro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony lip reading again lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What Vickie in a match? LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why wouldn't Vickie put an actual wrestler in a team with Nyla?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF vs Sammy, oof!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“We ain’t playing old maid” 😂….Britt has the best lines and her facial expressions are always exaggerated and on point


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Why wouldn't Vickie put an actual wrestler in a team with Nyla?


I recall Vickie was wanting to form the "Vixens" or something like that, she never got anyone to join Nyla Rose lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> MJF vs Sammy, oof!


That should be in a Pay Per View.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Crowd is gonna be hot for Miro vs Pillman Jr


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> God’s Favorite Champion…I don’t think Vince liked you that much.


No no Vince and God are two different people, Vince already beat him in a match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Revival vs Santana and Ortiz?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs Ortiz/Santana definitely happening soon. Winner to face the Bucks at All Out? Or the NYC show if it's Ortiz/Santana.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Why wouldn't Vickie put an actual wrestler in a team with Nyla?


It’s not like Rebel can wrestle tho either. It’s basically a 1 on 1 with managers


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s not like Rebel can wrestle tho either. It’s basically a 1 on 1 with managers


I'd say she was a wrestler before but... yeah nevermind I've seen her matches you're pretty much right.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> It’s not like Rebel can wrestle tho either. It’s basically a 1 on 1 with managers


Yeah and Vickie's goal is to get Nyla a title match, she could pick literally any girl from Dark and pretty much guarantee a win over the champ


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they're still going with Rampage on Friday? Uhhh boy. Good luck with that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck so Penta is a face now with Alex as a face? This company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No fucking consistency with Penta nor Archer, both competing for Big Show face/heel runs i guess.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thea/Zelina just tweeted this. Andrade promised a surprise earlier...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406094157576347650


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Thea/Zelina just tweeted this. Andrade promised a surprise earlier...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406094157576347650


That would be better than Vickie for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When is this 'suprise' again regarding Andrade?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex should be heeling it up, but i guess he's a babyface today. Sometimes shit like this makes AEW's booking moronic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kazarian has looked awesome tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Thea/Zelina just tweeted this. Andrade promised a surprise earlier...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406094157576347650


I thought she re-signed with WWE


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I thought she re-signed with WWE


No. I think she burnt that bridge with her unionization comments after getting fired


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really good main event sprint. Reminded me of the Kenny/GB vs Mox/PAC/Fenix match from earlier this year.

The Elite are a bit overpowered though and need some humbling soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what happened, is it over? I stepped out to get a glass of water and came back and that's it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Brothers in AEW vs Good Brothers in IMPACT is hilarious. They phone it in on IMPACT and bust their asses, especially Anderson, in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> So what happened, is it over? I stepped out to get a glass of water and came back and that's it?


Nick sprayed Penta in the eyes and Karl Anderson hit a top rope neckbreaker for the win


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Good Brothers in AEW vs Good Brothers in IMPACT is hilarious. They phone it in on IMPACT and bust their asses, especially Anderson, in AEW.


I wonder what their deal is. They must be signed by both Impact and AEW, since they are on every Dynamite and even on the Youtube shows


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The main event and Darby vs Men of the Year were both damn good. The Factory/Nightmare thing was boring again. Women's match was also quite dull. Andrade thing was good. Kind of in the middle on Wardlow vs Hager, it did look like MMA then suddenly turned Into clear pro wrestling with the huracanrana etc. But Wardlow came out of it looking pretty strong in defeat and should win a rubber match. Every time they put Wardlow in the spotlight, he stands out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Nick sprayed Penta in the eyes and Karl Anderson hit a top rope neckbreaker for the win


Thank you.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Darby once again is the only wrestler to make handicap matches fun. The main e v event should have been the MMA fight. Sammy should have got his moment in the last spot and that God damn bucks match should have been the opener.

Everything good happened in the first hour


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually thought this show was really fun to watch start-to-finish. No real memorable matches but like lots of silly moments that entertained me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If they ever do the MMA gimmick again, I hope someone does a destroyer


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

I see that I didn't miss much again, no surprise. AEW is starting to become more and more stagnant and predictable unfortunately. Darby is literally one of the only wrestlers that make Dynamite even worth watching anymore.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Turned out to be a decent show. Its not saying much but its probably the best one of the last few weeks. Enjoyed Hager and Wardlow a lot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My opinion:

The opener was okay, as some mentioned the cam-angle work was impressive. Darby match was what one would expect it to be. Brock Anderson should stay on Dark, he's way to green. Jim Ross finally said Andrade's name correct, but after likely 50 re-attempts, since this was a taped segment; Tony Shiavonie was lip reading as usual even though he wasn't facing the camera one could clearly see it, i am impressed he knows the lines as good or better than the ones speaking them lol.. Miro coming out at the end of Penelope's match, says to me that i guess Kip will be the face, hopefully Miro squashes him; Omega's promo was pretty weak i thought but what was weaker was Jungle Boy's verbal response (poor guy has zero mic skills); The tease of FTR and Santana & Ortiz was nice; The main event i wasn't a fan of and missed mostly, noticed Alex was a face today with Penta which made no fucking sense, they need to make up their minds and stop with the face/heel/face/heel transitions each week. Overall a fair show, nothing great, nothing too shit..it was overall fair about a 5/10. I think they would be happy to receive a 500k viewership with this type of show. I'm curious what next Saturday's rating is as well as how they are back on Wednesdays.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

That’s it for me then, literally no reason to give Hager a win over a future star. The Pinnacle should’ve brushed the inner circle aside by now and should be hunting gold.

Hager’s win is not the sole purpose, just the straw that’s broken the camel’s back as I haven’t enjoyed this show for months due to the shitty booking. It’s difficult to fuck up a Sting return, a belt collector gimmick and a 4HM rehash but TK has done it. I also hate everything Bucks/Cody related and Death triangle, Team Taz and dark order are just jobbers to the stars.

Thanks to those who I’ve discussed things with over the last year or so, hopefully it gets better, I just don’t see it happening so can’t dedicate any more of my time to what I feel is a lost cause.

Thank you, fuck you, goodbye


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> My opinion:
> 
> The opener was okay, as some mentioned the cam-angle work was impressive. Darby match was what one would expect it to be. Brock Anderson should stay on Dark, he's way to green. Jim Ross finally said Andrade's name correct, but after likely 50 re-attempts, since this was a taped segment; Tony Shiavonie was lip reading as usual even though he wasn't facing the camera one could clearly see it, i am impressed he knows the lines as good or better than the ones speaking them lol.. Miro coming out at the end of Penelope's match, says to me that i guess Kip will be the face, hopefully Miro squashes him; Omega's promo was pretty weak i thought but what was weaker was Jungle Boy's verbal response (poor guy has zero mic skills); The tease of FTR and Santana & Ortiz was nice; The main event i wasn't a fan of and missed mostly, noticed *Alex was a face today with Penta which made no fucking sense, they need to make up their minds and stop with the face/heel/face/heel transitions each week*. Overall a fair show, nothing great, nothing too shit..it was overall fair about a 5/10. I think they would be happy to receive a 500k viewership with this type of show. I'm curious what next Saturday's rating is as well as how they are back on Wednesdays.


This, I already posted in this thread about the terrible use of penta but it goes further than that with this constant adhd booking of these back and forth face/heel turns, it's a joke and you wonder why so many guys in the promotion aren't getting over and just feel there but of course the blind aew Mark's will use mental gymnastics to defend their god tony khan and his pathetic booking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dizzie said:


> This, I already posted in this thread about the terrible use of penta but it goes further than that with this constant adhd booking of these back and forth face/heel turns, it's a joke and you wonder why so many guys in the promotion aren't getting over and just feel there but of course the blind aew Mark's will use mental gymnastics to defend their god tony khan and his pathetic booking.


A lot of guys are over in AEW. A good amount of the women too given their live crowd reactions. (Riho, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Tay Conti). Penta is over AF, go back and listen to his reaction at DONIII. He got one of the biggest pops of the night alongside Hangman, Moxley, Jungle Boy, Sting, and Britt Baker. I do agree that he should have been used better in his singles role with Abrahantes though. No reason for the Cody thing to be a one-off.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel like they won't give anything special until they are back on Wednesday. Shows are really boring to be honest, there's literally zero feuds I care about.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Prosper said:


> A lot of guys are over in AEW. A good amount of the women too given their live crowd reactions. (Riho, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Tay Conti). Penta is over AF, go back and listen to his reaction at DONIII. He got one of the biggest pops of the night alongside Hangman, Moxley, Jungle Boy, Sting, and Britt Baker. I do agree that he should have been used better in his singles role with Abrahantes though. No reason for the Cody thing to be a one-off.


A lot of the talent that is over based purely on their actual talent and not through their character booking in aew, if it wasn't for lucha underground Pentagon jr would barely get a reaction from the crowd with how he has been booked in aew, same with pac who is only over because of reputation and actual talent, it's no different to how guys like miro, cesaro, d.bryan were over with the crowd in wwe despite the terrible booking


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The MMA match was shot well but the punches and match in general were embarrassing to anyone who’s ever seen or been in a fight. Naturally it ended with Wardlow not selling be choked out to make sure they had time for the needed AEW afterbirth.

No one will EVER give a fuck about this nightmare factory storyline and no matter how many untrained guys they bring on TV will change that. Anderson looked better than he did last week but still very green and his look is just silly. They should have had him train for a while and work on his body for even longer. This is not a guy that should be on television, this is a project you keep in your training school until you know he’s ready.

Miro looked and sounded good and is doing his best to overcome his horrendous early booking.

Everything else was skipped on the dvr because life’s too short to watch the young bucks and the boring brothers ass off and put on the same match they have every week and the rest was just Indy trash or unappealing characters.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The show sucked. Again


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Darby once again is the only wrestler to make handicap matches fun. The main e v event should have been the MMA fight. Sammy should have got his moment in the last spot and that God damn bucks match should have been the opener.
> 
> Everything good happened in the first hour


That´s on purpose... At least I hope it is, because then someone have told TK how to do things.. With a timeslot like that, you should almost book in reverse, starting with your main event and the best segments because some people are gonna drop off, or fall asleep in front of the tv (that still counts as a viewer though)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

6/10
Some harsh critics as usual.
Its been hanging around this level for a bit now. Had some good parts but here’s for an upswing in coming weeks.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitman1987 said:


> That’s it for me then, literally no reason to give Hager a win over a future star. The Pinnacle should’ve brushed the inner circle aside by now and should be hunting gold.
> 
> Hager’s win is not the sole purpose, just the straw that’s broken the camel’s back as I haven’t enjoyed this show for months due to the shitty booking. It’s difficult to fuck up a Sting return, a belt collector gimmick and a 4HM rehash but TK has done it. I also hate everything Bucks/Cody related and Death triangle, Team Taz and dark order are just jobbers to the stars.
> 
> ...


Bye. So, i expect you never comment in this section again.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show had lots of good stuff!

Loved the Kenny/Jungle Boy segment. Miro was great and looks like a star. Darby match was fun. Setting up Sammy vs MJF was a good choice.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

half the show was Decent
the other half was non-important

the camera work in The MMA match was good
but the match itself looked fake (i know it's ironic)
Looking forward to see jungle boy VS Kenny Omega
Darby match = Good
Miro Looks good
Andrade = i like him so far
(hopefully they don't ruin it once he gets in the Ring)

nightmare factory stuff = not interested
Matt Hardy stuff = not interested
Dork order stuff = not interested
women match = not interested
main event = not interested


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Completely forgot this was on. NHL playoffs, you have to understand. Go Habs Go


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The MMA Cage Fight really wasn't my jam to be honest as I'm not much of an MMA guy. But at the same time, even though I know you're going to throw some pro wrestling stuff in there, when Wardlow starts doing a Hurricanrana, it just kind of takes you of the match to me. For me when I think of a good recent example of mixing MMM and pro wrestling, I think of the Fight Pit with Riddle & Thatcher in NXT last year. This match with Wardlow & Hager didn't have the same impact for me.

Honestly the best thing about this was the post match angle. The fact that Malenko took a bump for MJF to get him over as an even more despicable heel was good. And they did tease a brief moment of Wardlow showing respect to his opponents before the Pinnacle made their attack. Those kind of things got me interested.

The Darby Handicap match was worked about as well it could have been. Darby was resilient and even a little crafty tying up Ethan's legs. But the heel tag team still got the satisfaction of winning the match. To be honest I really don't care about the Men of the Year as a tag team. I am however interested in Ethan as a singles guy and really want to see a big hardcore style match between him and Darby down the line.

OC vs. Bononi was full of shenanigans and honestly didn't really do anything for me. Except for when Statlander was on screen that is.

Brock Anderson looked fine in his debut. I just honestly didn't care about this match because I don't care about this feud. And the sooner it's over the happier I'll be.

The Andrade interview was better for the visuals as opposed to the content of the interview. Andrade with the mask and suit looks cool. And of course now we wonder what is his "surprise" he was referring to.

Penelope looks to be improving in the ring as evidenced by her match with Julia which is cool to see. She's always had the look, if she can match that with her in ring skills she'll go far.

And the main event was solid with some pretty good action. I think I'm kind of burned out on seeing these combination of guys go at it as we've seen it for 3 weeks straight now but the match was enjoyable.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Everything good happened in the first hour


And that was intentional due to the time slot. East Coast viewers don’t want to stay up till midnight to watch a main event


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought the main event was just fine. It was a 14 minute sprint with good action, good babyface in peril stuff with Kingston as per, and Kazarian looked _really_ damn good with his new fire and gear. Karl Anderson also worked his ass off, but won't get any credit because the Good Brothers have been stigmatized on here. It won't win any awards but was the best match of the show and I'm all for these 'six well-known names' trios main events for the less important shows. Adding a trios title should give them more purpose. The Mox/PAC/Fenix vs. Kenny/Brothers match is still one of my fav Dynamite main events this year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> And that was intentional due to the time slot. East Coast viewers don’t want to stay up till midnight to watch a main event


Yeah mate I know. Its just jarring for me viewing wise


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt Hardy and Christian have a rivalry that goes back 20+ years. That should be the easiest story AEW could ever tell. I really hope they get as much out of it as they should


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matches for the last two Daily's Place shows for those who may have missed it/skipped the show.

Next Saturday:










Wednesday 30 June:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

June 30 looks stacked


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

They need to build on this Kaz arc, needs to be out on the 26th v one of the Elite - I'll go Anderson


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys are really harsh because this was an ok+ show. 

Maybe try to not watch it at 10pm, watch it the day after when you're not tired and i can assure you that it will be better.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll bring this up when next week's thread starts but we should see how Saturdays episode at its normal time slot does. It's bad they keep jumping around which will love viewers but Over all I believe a 1 hour rampage starting at 8 or 9 pm Saturday is a much better time slot than later Friday night. Hopefully viewership improves and they switch it. I understand Saturday is likely a big night for movies on tbs though


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> You guys are really harsh because this was an ok+ show.
> 
> Maybe try to not watch it at 10pm, watch it the day after when you're not tired and i can assure you that it will be better.


Yes, i saw the last 2 episodes the next day in the morning and felt really better than the first one that I saw at 10pm (3am here). This is an accurate commentary.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Ha, thats hilarious. Giving him a makeover. Fake tan and all


PPA ALL DAY BAYBAY!!!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Decent show and an enjoyable watch really. 

Got a nice mini-feud of Bryan vs Miro out of it. Let's see this go 8-10 minutes and see how the crowd eats up BPjr in an important match.

Actually thought the Omega skit and driving off in the golfcat shouting back at Jungle Boy was funny.

Vickie Guerrero thing made no sense. She wants a title match for Nyla vs Britt, says Tony owes her a favour for bringing in Andrade, then she gets to book a match, but doesn't book Nyla a title match. Instead books a tag team match with Vickie in it. Just, words... cannot... explain.

Lastly Andrade interview was cool. But the whole time I am thinking "How does he communicate with Charlotte?". She must speak Spanish surely, because otherwise...


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The MMA fight was, interesting. IDK that it completely worked. But at least they tried something different.

The entire OC vs. Cezar match, and all the shenanigans involved, was so much fun.

Darby vs. Sky and Page was one of the better handicap matches that I’ve seen in awhile.

Ford vs. Hart. For a match involving one woman who is young and green as grass, and another who isn’t that experienced either and hasn’t wrestled much recently, it was actually not bad. And nutty Miro is great.

The ME was fun. But wow is it frustrating to be a Penta fan.

Really good show.

My one critique is.

Look I really like Britt, she’s a great character. And Jade has tons of upside as well. But seeing them get a segment every week, shows how underused the rest of the women are.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> June 30 looks stacked


MJF vs Sammy and Miro vs Pillman is what you call a stacked card? 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> MJF vs Sammy and Miro vs Pillman is what you call a stacked card? 😂


You only have 3 matches announced, and 2 of them are very good. AEW can't have Omega vs Moxley every week. If you want that I think you should watch Smackdown, they had Corbin vs Nakamura 5 times in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> MJF vs Sammy and Miro vs Pillman is what you call a stacked card? 😂


MJF vs Sammy is a match I'm really looking forward to. The build for that match has been great IMO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm gonna call Shaul Guerrero as Andrade El Idolo's manager. That will be the Vickie and Andrade surprise. Andrade was talking about Guerrero family being full of wrestlers and him being third generation.

Thea tweeting out about the "surprise" means she ain't it. 

Vickie Guerrero will still manage Nyla Rose and will be connected to Andrade/Shaul but one step removed. 

If Shaul wants to wrestle again, she could be put in a tag team with Nyla. That could maybe explain Vickie booking herself into the tag match against Britt and Rebel. 

Shaul has mental health issues with body image and eating disorders. I'm certainly not sure pro-wrestling is the right career choice for a person suffering from such afflictions. She stopped taking indie bookings in early February citing a mental illness crisis but she's back posting on her socials and promoting her burlesque "Vaudettes" troupe.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> June 30 looks stacked


It's just three matches announced.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> You only have 3 matches announced, and 2 of them are very good. AEW can't have Omega vs Moxley every week. If you want that I think you should watch Smackdown, they had Corbin vs Nakamura 5 times in the last 6 weeks.


He said stacked card. There’s no stacked card. There’s only one good match on that 3 matches “stacked card”. 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> He said stacked card. There’s no stacked card. There’s only one good match on that 3 matches “stacked card”. 😂


I think Miro vs Pillman is solid too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Show wasn't that bad. This was probably their best Friday Night Dynamite.

-The MMA Cage Fight was pretty good, they blurred the lines between realism and kayfabe well. Nice mix of submission holds, grappling, and fist fighting. Hager getting the win was the right move and Wardlow looked great in defeat. There will be a rubber match for sure and Wardlow will be coming out the winner. MJF attacking Dean Malenko afterwards was an awesome heel moment that made him come off like a true piece of shit. JR really sold the moment. Sammy making the save was cool. MJF vs Sammy is a match that I've been looking forward to for a while.

-Darby Allin put up a nice showing against The Men of the Year, who they seem to be going all-in on as they have their own gear and music now. I'm still not feeling them together but I'll give it more of a chance. Pretty good handicap match and a win that Page/Sky had to have.

-Skipped the OC/Bononi match. Kris Statlander is a hottie though. Something about her presence and the way she moves is just so attractive.

-I liked the Omega/Jungle Boy backstage segment, but man Jungle Boy needs to take acting lessons pronto. He seems so uncomfortable when he speaks. Omega just sounds like a dick naturally.

-Skipped the first half of the Cody/Brock vs Factory tag match. Brock seemed to do pretty well for his first showing. I've said this multiple times but Cody needs to end this shit after Road Rager and move on to a feud with Omega. Omega needs that next mega feud going into the summer and Cody is available. If Cody is gonna leave for a while now that Brandi gave birth, then book the feud/match for All Out, or maybe even Grand Slam.

-The Andrade interview was sweet. Loved the visuals and the b-rolls. His English is still bad but they are using subtitles and presenting him well in these segments. If he comes out in that black Lucha skull mask before every match that would be some badass shit. Hangman continuing to ignore questions about Omega is something I noticed from his interview with DO. Seeds continue to be planted.

-Enjoyed the Penelope Ford vs Julia Hart match for what it was, mostly because of Penelope, who is vastly underrated. She gave Shida one of her best matches during her title reign. Miro coming out at the end was a smooth tie-in and call back to his history with Ford and Kip. And it did well to hype his upcoming defense against Pillman Jr.

-Britt Baker & Rebel vs Nyla and Vickie? Meh. I don't understand Tony's obsession with Nyla but get her off my TV. I want a Britt Baker vs Tay Conti feud as soon as this is done. The Jade Cargill segment with Mark Sterling was the best one they have had for what these segments are. Sterling getting Jade a hotel partnership deal presents her like a star and someone desired by multiple parties. He's playing the agent/lawyer role well and Jade is bouncing off of his mic skills well.

-The main event was fun. Kazarian is an awesome athlete and Kingston continues to be entertaining to watch. Nothing much to say about this one on the storyline end but it was a nice match to close the show.

Good show. The OC/Bononi and Factory stuff were the main blemishes IMO last night. The next 2 weeks look great so far. Then themed shows for all of July. Then build for Grand Slam and All Out in August/September with a likely Tommy End debut imminent. Dynamite should be back to its higher quality from here on out.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's more Shida who gave Ford her best match.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Brandi gave birth. Expect a segment about the baby in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Brandi gave birth. Expect a segment about the baby in the upcoming weeks.


More likely a dedicated special episode or three.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The best part of this show was Peter Avalon cradling Cesar Bononi like his dead lover at the end of the match 🤣


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I didn't watch but I'm assuming the Wardlow-Hager match was nothing like Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The show started off strong for me. The Hager vs Wardlow cage fight was dumb fun. It went downhill with the Brock Anderson stuff. Let's call a spade a spade, it's pure nepotism. I just don't like the Nightmare Family stuff at all. It's cool that Cody is training up some new wrestlers but that stuff belongs in a developmental kind of brand. Brock Anderson isn't bad but it's just annoying it has to be associated with Cody. If he would've debuted as his own thing I wouldn't mind. I don't hate Cody at all he's quite good. But please keep Nightmare Family in the wrestling school. It's straight up annoying.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> I didn't watch but I'm assuming the Wardlow-Hager match was nothing like Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe?


It was more like Ken Shamrock vs Owen Hart Lions Den Match


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


WTF Pentagon looks like a latina whore in a Southpark episode


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> WTF Pentagon looks like a latina whore in a Southpark episode


Mexican Joker Frog.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> I think it's more Shida who gave Ford her best match.


Penelope held her own very well if you remember, her offense made the match just as good if not better as Shida’s did.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

What a terrible show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> MJF vs Sammy and Miro vs Pillman is what you call a stacked card? 😂


What on earth do you have against mjf and Sammy?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> What on earth do you have against mjf and Sammy?


Absolutely nothing. The guy mentioned it was a stacked card. Show me the stacked card.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Absolutely nothing. The guy mentioned it was a stacked card. Show me the stacked card.


MJF is one of the top stars in that company, and by association with Jericho, so is Sammy. Sammy vs MJF is the longest running storyline in AEW history. And by comparison to QT and his bunch of losers vs Cody, both Sammy and MJF really are stars.
Miro vs Pillman however.. That´s not really stacking anything. But at least it´s not DO on half the show, so in that sense, it is stacked.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> MJF is one of the top stars in that company, and by association with Jericho, so is Sammy. Sammy vs MJF is the longest running storyline in AEW history. And by comparison to QT and his bunch of losers vs Cody, both Sammy and MJF really are stars.
> Miro vs Pillman however.. That´s not really stacking anything. But at least it´s not DO on half the show, so in that sense, it is stacked.


Lesnar vs Angle
Austin vs Rock
Hogan vs Mcmahon
Michaels vs Jericho

that’s a stacked card.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Lesnar vs Angle
> Austin vs Rock
> Hogan vs Mcmahon
> Michaels vs Jericho
> ...


Though I do see your point as stacked is a strong word, you have to remember we're discussing the AEW equivalent of a raw episode and not a wrestlemania sized event (as I noticed your examples seemed focused on mania 19, nice choice btw), and for the context of a regular weekly episode of dynamite with a highly built up singles match, as well as a title match between the champ and an up and comer makes it a pretty strong card so far (women's tag match is blegh though not a fan of that)


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Lesnar vs Angle
> Austin vs Rock
> Hogan vs Mcmahon
> Michaels vs Jericho
> ...


But they can´t do that. And neither can WWE anymore.
For an AEW Dynamite show, it´s as stacked as it can get..there´s not exactly an abundance of real stars on that show, so guys like MJF and Sammy counts as "stacked", same way Rollins and Cesaro counts in WWE.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Mr316 If we are comparing things to 20 years ago how is any company going to build new stars?

Its like comparing the bulls to the 93 bulls (an American help me out here please) or the wizards with Jordan of the wizard's of today 

Its not a fair comparison


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

After watching this week's episode of Dynamite I've come to the conclusion nobody in AEW can throw a punch 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

eh, was a boring show

skipped through most of it

has a lot to do with my mood I suppose - its the launch of Season 8 of one of my other hobbies Hermitcraft - and I watched 26 Youtube videos this weekend of Minecraft 

even when i stopped to watch Dynamite, I kept thinking 'I need to get back to Hermitcraft videos' 

so, wasn't the best show

the cage match was stupid - they never need to do that again


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Mr316 If we are comparing things to 20 years ago how is any company going to build new stars?
> 
> Its like comparing the bulls to the 93 bulls (an American help me out here please) or the wizards with Jordan of the wizard's of today
> 
> Its not a fair comparison


man…what’s wrong with some of you? One great match doesn’t make it a stacked card. Miro vs Pillman is not a great match. It doesn’t even have a build up. And the third match involves Vickie Guerrero. There’s simply no stacked card there. Just a single great match out of the three matches announced.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Absolutely nothing. The guy mentioned it was a stacked card. Show me the stacked card.


I said it's looking like a stacked card. As in, I was looking forward to what is currently being advertised. The unannounced matches could very well be terrible but I like what it looks like so far


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I said it's looking like a stacked card. As in, I was looking forward to what is currently being advertised. The unannounced matches could very well be terrible but I like what it looks like so far


Vickie Guerrero in a wrestling match.
Jobber Pillman vs Miro no build up.
Sammy vs MJF : very good match.

Doesn’t look like a stacked card.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't say as of now the 6/30 show is "stacked" myself. Now, it does have an MJF vs. Sammy match that's been built up for a long time now and is a worthy Dynamite main event. Hell, this would be a proper grudge match on PPV.

However, when the other matches are Miro vs. Pillman Jr (whose buzz coming off the documentary feels like isn't quite what it was) and a match advertised to have Vickie Guerrero in it don't scream "stacked" to me. And yes I know there's like 95% chance she will be replaced, but I'll have to see who replaces her before I judge.

When I think stacked AEW cards I think of the one they had about a month ago with Miro vs. Darby, Bucks vs. SCU, and Mox vs. Nagata.

Speaking of "stacking cards" I'll be interested to see what AEW pulls out in July considering they have 4 themed episodes of Dynamite coming in a row.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wouldn't say stacked, but it's a good weekly TV card so far.

MJF vs. Sammy has coming up on a year of build to it, so it's a PPV worthy match for Dynamite and feels like a 'thank you' match for the loyal Jacksonville fans.

Underneath, Miro vs. Pillman will be one of those showcase matches where Miro is dominant and wins, but Pillman shows off his fighting spirit and gets some attention. They're starting to move Pillman up slowly, as he and Griff also had the tag title shot.

No interest in seeing Vickie Guerrero wrestle. Hopefully she brings out her daughter Shaul to replace her. The focus should be on Britt vs. Nyla with the two stiffs on the apron.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> man…what’s wrong with some of you? One great match doesn’t make it a stacked card. Miro vs Pillman is not a great match. It doesn’t even have a build up. And the third match involves Vickie Guerrero. There’s simply no stacked card there. Just a single great match out of the three matches announced.


Don't put words in my mouth. I didn't say it was a stacked card. I was simply saying you shouldn't throw a hissy fit if someone says its a stacked card.

Why do you have to be standoffish?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I didn't say it was a stacked card. I was simply saying you shouldn't throw a hissy fit if someone says its a stacked card.
> 
> Why do you have to be standoffish?


I simply said it’s not a stacked card (which I’m absolutely right). Not sure why some of you are still arguing about it. It’s one good main event. That’s it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> I simply said it’s not a stacked card (which I’m absolutely right). Not sure why some of you are still arguing about it. It’s one good main event. That’s it.


Thats fair. And its fair if people think its stacked. Doesn't make them wrong. Though if they are looking forward to anything involving Vickie then I'm concerned


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Thats fair. And its fair if people think its stacked. Doesn't make them wrong. Though if they are looking forward to anything involving Vickie then I'm concerned


Well, I think you have to be delusional to say that it’s stacked. I have no problem with someone saying Sammy vs MJF is gonna be an awesome match but saying it’s looking like a stacked card is just wrong.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Mexican Joker Frog.


Oh shit we're in the flashback, nobody panic!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Well, I think you have to be delusional to say that it’s stacked. I have no problem with someone saying Sammy vs MJF is gonna be an awesome match but saying it’s looking like a stacked card is just wrong.


Well that's Tonys fault. And vince McMahon. And don callis. And gedo. And Joe what's his name. Theyve brainwashed us from a young age


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Thats fair. And its fair if people think its stacked. Doesn't make them wrong. Though if they are looking forward to anything involving Vickie then I'm concerned


Are you kidding? Vickie is easily the best thing on the show  Who cares about Omega, Jungle Boy or Miro when there´s pure gold like her on the show.
(only halfway kidding.. I just wish she´d get away from the lost cause that is Nyla Rose)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Are you kidding? Vickie is easily the best thing on the show  Who cares about Omega, Jungle Boy or Miro when there´s pure gold like her on the show.
> (only halfway kidding.. I just wish she´d get away from the lost cause that is Nyla Rose)


A Vickie Guerrero fan?






I am full kidding


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> A Vickie Guerrero fan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I am a fan, and I´m not afraid to admit it. The way she came into the wrestling business due to unfortunate circumstances and created a career as one of the most hated on-air personnel in history, just so she could feed her children is admirable. She´s one of those characters you love to hate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Yep. I am a fan, and I´m not afraid to admit it. The way she came into the wrestling business due to unfortunate circumstances and created a career as one of the most hated on-air personnel in history, just so she could feed her children is admirable. She´s one of those characters you love to hate


I only don't like her cause she speaks English. The fran drescher screech is infinitely more tolerable if its in a Spanish accent


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I only don't like her cause she speaks English. The fran drescher screech is infinitely more tolerable if its in a Spanish accent


You know the famous "Excuse me?" happened because she legit forgot what to say the first time she went out in front of an audience to cut a promo


----------

